# 721 Audio problem



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anyone else with a 721 have a problem with the digital audio? What happens is that it will play fine, but when I skip forwards or backwards it will sometimes get to a state where I hear a loud hiss from my receiver. The hiss will stay untill I skip forwards or backwards again. The normal, analog audio works fine.

Thanks.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I haven't had that from my 721 yet. Anyone else?


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I have not seen this happen with my 721, it looks like it is not systemic, probably something in your setup, what I don't know. Try a different audio cable.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No problems here, I enjoy recording Dolby Digital stuff, it plays back fine. Now my Dishplayer....

Thats another story!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree Scott, after the last upgrade on the DP, the garbled first 5 seconds of video after channel changes (or FF/RW) is getting annoying!


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

OK, I now believe this is a receiver problem. As a simple test, I click the skip ahead until I got the loud hiss. I then powered my receiver off then on and the hiss went away. I will replace the optical cable this weekend to see if the problem goes away. Strange that I never encountered this problem when my Dishplayer was connected to the receiver. 

BTW, my receiver is a Kenwood VR-409.


----------



## rhendryx (Feb 10, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 721 digital audio? It will play fine, but I usually hear the loud hiss from my receiver when I skip forward. I have to go backwards and forwards again to get it to stop. The normal, analog audio works fine. But it just so happens my receiver is also a Kenwood VR409. I bought the Kenwood about the same time as the 721 so they've been together since birth. I always thought is was the 721 but maybe the two are just incompatible?


----------



## peteva (Jul 29, 2003)

I have the same problem with the Audio, the hissing and sometimes just pure snow sound effect. It happens when I forward through a recorded event, reply recorded or live events. I also get the problem by simply changing channels, it is so random, but happens way to much it is very annoying.

Dish Network sent me 3 replacement receivers and I still have the Problem. I think it might be my A/V Receiver (I have Kenwood VR-407). 

I found that if you unplug and re-plug the optical cable when you get the hissing sound the issue resolve, so I really think it is the Kenwood receiver.

Dish Network, could not replicate the problem on their end and they could no longer help me!!!!


----------

